# My new house



## Mandolin (Mar 17, 2015)

A while back I posted that I was building a house by using lumber I sawed on my mill. Well here it is. I sawed everything you see here except the porch deck. I cut all the logs off my land.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Tremendous accomplishment! What a great feeling it must be! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## justallan (Mar 18, 2015)

Very cool. That's one of my goals, and it's getting closer by the day. Nice job.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats! When are you moving in?


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats ! What a great accomplishment !!!


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 18, 2015)

WOW That's Impressive!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2015)

Very nice...


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 19, 2015)

Looking great. Congrats on your house.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 21, 2015)

Way to go, that is fabulous .
Dave


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nicely done sir!


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 24, 2015)

Very cool! My dad watched a neighbor do that years ago in Florida. Very impressive!!!


----------



## Mandolin (Mar 26, 2015)

Moving in soon. Some work yet to do inside. The house is a timber frame and is held together by massive pine beams. It has a loft that covers 3/4's of the ground floor. When I get the inside completed I will post interior pics. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------

